# Which books on Presbyterianism would you recommend?



## Jon 316 (Jul 2, 2010)

Looking to explore presbyterianism a little more indepth. 

Other than Calvin's institutes book 4, which books on both the history and theology of Presbyterianism would you recommend? 

Thanks in advance. 

John


----------



## Laura (Jul 2, 2010)

Seeking a Better Country is a thorough history of American Presbyterianism by two historians and elders in the OPC.


----------



## Puritan Scot (Jul 2, 2010)

*Aaron's Rod Blossoming* - George Gillespie - Sprinkle Publications.
*The Apostolic Church* - Thomas Witherow - Free Presbyterian Publications.
*An Ecclesiastical Republic* - D. J. W. MacKay - Paternoster Publishing Co.
*Christ's Kingship over the Nations* - Dr. C. J. Brown - Westminster Standards Publications (booklet).
*A Journal for Discussion of Presbyterian Doctrine & Practice (Vol1-5)* - Various Contributors - Confessional Presbyterian Press.
*Kirk by Divine Right* - Andrew Herron - St Andrews Press.
*Jus Divinum Regiminis Ecclesiastici* - Naphtali Press.
*Biblical Church Government* - Kevin Reed - Presbyterian Heritage Publications.
*Lex Rex* - Samuel Rutherford - Sprinkle Publications.
*Jesus Christ, King of The Church* - James Muir Porteous - James Begg Society.
*A Dispute Against Popish Cermonie*s - George Gillespie - Naphtali Press.
*What do Presbyterians Believe *- Gordon H. Clark - Presbyterian & Reformed.
*The Church of Christ *- James Bannerman - Banner of Truth.
*Defence of Liberty Against Tyrants* - Junius Brutus - Still Water Revival Publications.
*Presbyterian Government* - R. J. Breckinridge - Presbyterian Heritage Publications.
*The Presbyterian Church* - W.H. MacPhail - Hodder & Stoughton.
*Presbyterianism* - John MacPherson - T.&t. Clark.

Jon should you require to borrow any of the above, do not hesitate to contact me as you appear to be living close to the Glasgow area.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 2, 2010)

The Scripture doctrine of the church - Google Books

I think this is one of the best books you can read, if I recall written by the younger contemporary and editor of the James Bannerman lectures (The Church of Christ). Shorter in length (1vol, not 2vols), as well as profoundly reliant on Scriptural data to explain. In effect, it is a work of biblical theology rather than systematic.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jul 2, 2010)

_The Story of the Scottish Church_ by Thomas McCrie.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 2, 2010)

Are you looking for a book on Church Government or the history of Presbyterianism. 

If you want a good book on discussing Church Government I recommend 'Who Runs the Church'.


----------



## Jon 316 (Jul 3, 2010)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Are you looking for a book on Church Government or the history of Presbyterianism.
> 
> If you want a good book on discussing Church Government I recommend 'Who Runs the Church'.


 
Good book Martin.

I read this very recently- it is partly the reason why I want to explore Presbyterianism a little further. I found there was some incosistancy within the baptist views of chuch government i.e single elder/plural elder. 

I always find those Zondervan series helpful.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jul 3, 2010)

There's a new book out by Sean Lucas called _On Being Presbyterian_. It's a helpful introduction to American Presbyterian theology and history.


----------



## dudley (Jul 3, 2010)

Puritan Sailor said:


> There's a new book out by Sean Lucas called _On Being Presbyterian_. It's a helpful introduction to American Presbyterian theology and history.



I think I will put this book on my list of books to read. Reformation 21 had an interview with Sean Lucas. I liked the following question and response he had.

If you were asked as to what you might think are the crucial issues facing the church today, how would you answer?

I think the number one issue facing the church today, as it is in every age, is this: will God's people genuinely delight in God in such a way that those around us will long to rejoice in God as well? Older southern Presbyterians used to say that the answer to the church's and the nation's ills was revival. While their conception of revival was probably objectionable and their focus on America's welfare was probably misplaced, their intuition was right: without renewed affections for God that cause us to delight in him and find our satisfaction in him and that will spill over in delight in God's people, creation, and calling, we can have doctrinal precision, hip and relevant churches, or profound cultural engagement--and nothing will happen. No one's lives will be changed. And so, we must be, in John Owen's words, "greedy for delight" in God. We must have the Word and Spirit, living and active in our hearts and lives, families and congregations.

Directly behind this in importance is this question: will younger people see Presbyterianism, not simply as a means for branding or credentialing, but as a biblical, and hence viable, identity for our postmodern world? I still cannot get over James Henley Thornwell's comment, "We shall, therefore, endeavor to do what has never yet been adequately done--bring out the energies of our Presbyterian system of government." Here we are, over 145 years after he wrote that comment, and we still have never seen the energies of Presbyterianism adequately brought to the fore. We still haven't figured out what it means to be a genuinely connectional church (which is the biblical way of affirming unity and particularity in an ecclesial fashion); how to do mission together rather than in a "hiddly-piddly" fashion; how to hold each other accountable not just for orthodoxy, but also for orthopraxy; and how to see the means of grace as God's genuine pattern for growing his church. I'd sure love to see all this stuff tried out once before the end of the world!

And yet, what I hope for is not Presbyterian sectarianism; rather, I hope for a real embrace of Presbyterianism that allows us to engage in meaningful ecumenical dialogue with others, born out of a real sense that we know who we are, what we believe and what God has called us to do. Being together for the Gospel is not accomplished by having "all the colors bleed into one" doctrinally or denominationally (to cop a line from Bono). Rather, meaningful conversation happens when I am deeply rooted in my own self-understanding, when you are the same, and when we can discuss meaningfully our similarities and differences with respect. And so, this gets to the third issue: how can we be Presbyterian and still seek and affirm "the one holy, catholic and apostolic church"? As Carl Trueman would tell us, there is no better place to cultivate Reformed catholicity than within the borders and boundaries of Reformed Orthodoxy. He is right, but we must make the case again and again, carefully and winsomely, persuading the rising generation that this is the case.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 3, 2010)

Don't forget "A Peaceable and Temperate Plea for St. Paul's Presbytery in Scotland" by Rutherfurd as well.


----------

